# Verano MyLink in the Cruze



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I just confirmed this with the dealer- If you want to upgrade the crappy LED music display you the screen part from the Buick Verano is the exact same as the MyLink Touchscreen as in the LTZ Cruze. That said- you will have to get the touchscreen bezel (about $37) and they will have to reprogram the unit to accept the new MyLink Touchscreen(about $80 as quoted by my dealer). I am not sure about the 2011's, but for my 2012 and up this works. The picture is the unit in question I picked up.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Sorry- didn't upload the first time.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

very cool, I'm sure others will be interested in this.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Modalita, 

I have no idea what you wrote but it sounds interesting. It read like one long-ass run-on sentence..lol..anywhay, what are you saying that the Buick Intellilink system will work in an American 2011-12 Cruze without Navigation?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

part numbers and more info about what needs to be reprogrammed would also be helpful.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Very interesting. I feel like it has to be more complex then that.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonder if that would add the trunk button functionality people like to complain about


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

The dealer calls it the "driver info display." It is part number 22851302 which fits the Cruze- but interchanges with the Buick Verano and Regal. It is a touchscreen unit that replaces the nasty green LED radio display. You will also need the plastic bezel which surrounds this for mounting- part number 95216932. I just ordered up mine for $180 from ebay, so I'll report back how much it can do in my 2012 Eco versus the brand new version in the video. Even with 30% of the functionality, it is still a solid upgrade from the LED display. 



 Concerning reprogramming, the dealer said they have to reinitialize the radio to take the new touchscreen otherwise it will just say locked. You do that after you install the unit. I will write up a DIY when it comes in.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Also- if you do find one please call the dealer with your VIN to confirm fitment.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

What do u mean by only 30% of its functionality. Are u referring to the features or what shows up on the screen?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I'm talking GPS, Pandora, Stitcher, rear view camera, that sort of stuff. I wanted a touchscreen unit without dropping $450.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

modalita said:


> I'm talking GPS, Pandora, Stitcher, rear view camera, that sort of stuff. I wanted a touchscreen unit without dropping $450.


Okay thats what I assumed. Man if this works and retains normal radio functions I'll be all over this mod.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm interested as well.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm very interested.

Does anyone know what else it would take to have GPS functionality along with this? I'm assuming a module and antenna for sure, but what else?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We already have the GPS antenna. It's used for the car's compass and the OnStar navigation package.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Are you able to at least get turn by turn with that reflash? I have non navi from factory and this is what OnStar turn by turn looks like









Once you get near the intersection...










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I suspect in your case OnStar takes precedence over any other system which resides in your car, as it tends to be pretty self important. Now I had a 2012 Verano before this car, and was never aware of any navigation in this particular unit.


Merc6 said:


> Are you able to at least get turn by turn with that reflash? I have non navi from factory and this is what OnStar turn by turn looks like
> 
> View attachment 30633
> 
> ...


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I was told that the Mylink retrofit would not work on a non 2013 and below model. There was even a member in Brazil that had done a write-up stating that the rewiring was intensive. So you said you will save $450 for not having nav..then how much is it to have the nav..most nav double din units exceed well over $450.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

I want! !

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

There is more than one version of the touchscreen as there is more than one version of the base radio unit. The part number I provided came from the 2012 Verano/2011-12 Regal display, and includes the following functionality: AM/FM/XM/Pandora/Stitcher. You will not gain the most advanced MyLink stuff such as rear view camera by upgrading, but I only wanted a slick touchscreen display. If you want Nav/Rear View camera, etc., then likely you are better off getting one of the Malaysian/Chinese units that include it instead of this route.


RoadRage said:


> I was told that the Mylink retrofit would not work on a non 2013 and below model. There was even a member in Brazil that had done a write-up stating that the rewiring was intensive. So you said you will save $450 for not having nav..then how much is it to have the nav..most nav double din units exceed well over $450.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

I doubt it matters, bc only one button is different ("band" versus "home" buttons), but would u need to upgrade to the touch screens lower radio buttons as well?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Are you able to at least get turn by turn with that reflash? I have non navi from factory and this is what OnStar turn by turn looks like
> 
> View attachment 30633
> 
> ...


How do you like the onstar turn by turn directions showing up on the screen? I didn't know it did that, it looks pretty neat! Would you say the onstar turn by turn is pretty accurate and easy to follow or is it pretty weak in functionality and quality in getting you to your destination ?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Subscribed....hopefully this work...less then 200.00 for a tocuh screen with OEM look - I'm in!


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

All my parts arrive on Monday...so you'll have confirmation next week if we are a go.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> How do you like the onstar turn by turn directions showing up on the screen? I didn't know it did that, it looks pretty neat! Would you say the onstar turn by turn is pretty accurate and easy to follow or is it pretty weak in functionality and quality in getting you to your destination ?



Yo Merc6, did you see this question above?


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

Updates? 

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> How do you like the onstar turn by turn directions showing up on the screen? I didn't know it did that, it looks pretty neat! Would you say the onstar turn by turn is pretty accurate and easy to follow or is it pretty weak in functionality and quality in getting you to your destination ?


I went to the beach over the weekend and dialed up OnStar versus using my Iphone for navigation. The directions were spot on. It gives you a proximity alert as well to let you know in yards when your next turn needs to occur. I had a couple of issues though.

Going to the beach was trouble free. The return trip was another issue. Called up OnStar to download directions for another route and it pushed the directions to the car. Only the navigation was still holding on to our original address from the day before, it wanted to keep bringing us back to where we just came from. Had to call up OnStar 3 times for the directions to finally register.

We also were on hold for about 5 minutes for each call. The hold music kept talking about it's quick response time in the event you were in an accident though...kinda ironic. 

There doesn't seem to be anyway to cancel the route from the Mylink. Even though we stopped the navigation about 30 minutes from the house. The turn by turn was still leading us home. Even tried using voice command of "Cancel Route" and it still wouldn't shut off.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Yo Merc6, did you see this question above?


Just saw this, I been using it to find new stuff in Jersey. In Cleveland it was cool because speed limits are low. With NJ and all those no left or right turns going 3 blocks to u turn it got tricky. Even more tricky when the exits are like close in Cherry Hill and Mt Laurel and you are doing about 50mph. Normally you get like 2 chimes when you are near the intersection but if you are going too fast you out run those beeps. *driving driving driving posted speed plus 3 mph* turn right in xyz yards ahead *start to slow down and go past intersection* *double chime as bumper passes the traffic signal* "turn right onto........ You have left the route... Continue?" It also lacks stay in right lane then turn left. Besides that it is pretty decent and up to date. Motion X is better but that's based off of seeing an actual map and if you pay for voice prompts annually. That's what I used on my AppRadio 2 in my last car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> I went to the beach over the weekend and dialed up OnStar versus using my Iphone for navigation. The directions were spot on. It gives you a proximity alert as well to let you know in yards when your next turn needs to occur. I had a couple of issues though.
> 
> Going to the beach was trouble free. The return trip was another issue. Called up OnStar to download directions for another route and it pushed the directions to the car. Only the navigation was still holding on to our original address from the day before, it wanted to keep bringing us back to where we just came from. Had to call up OnStar 3 times for the directions to finally register.
> 
> ...


If you have touchscreen bottom right the source button becomes command button. Should be able to get a menu there if not home screen and quick options or whatever that menu with moives weather and gas is in. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> If you have touchscreen bottom right the source button becomes command button. Should be able to get a menu there if not home screen and quick options or whatever that menu with moives weather and gas is in.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yep, tried that too. Even hit the select button and scrolled down to the cancel route option and even though it said route was cancelled. It never dropped out of the display.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Hey just an update- I got the screen unit in however there are two connections on my display unit, and only one on the radio. My local dealer really did try to help, but we aren't getting anywhere. The blue connection on the back is the data connection. Still working on it, but early returns not looking good.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can you take a pic of the back of the screen you received or inputs.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

This is what I'm dealing with. The black connection matches up perfectly with the radio, however we don't have any part of the wiring harness that goes into the blue line. We're checking into a possibility that it may connect to GM Part Number 19118729 as a Bluetooth link. I suspect our base radio does not support this connection.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Now I want to pull my screen just to see if I can at least add back up camera. Won't be for a few days if I do pull it to investigate.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

If you add an aftermarket backup camera, those kits include an ISO cable to replace your stock cable.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

modalita said:


> View attachment 32410
> This is what I'm dealing with. The black connection matches up perfectly with the radio, however we don't have any part of the wiring harness that goes into the blue line. We're checking into a possibility that it may connect to GM Part Number 19118729 as a Bluetooth link. I suspect our base radio does not support this connection.


I'm not sure what it controls but that goes directly to the radio. The mylink and base radio are two different radios. If you didn't purchase the mylink radio too, I don't think its going to work.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

That was the final disposition I got to- note MyLink and Intellilink are two different systems. The 2012 and down Intellilink may be "possible", but you need to upgrade the receiver(another $150) and the bluetooth unit(80$) for Pandora streaming. At that point you've exceeded the aftermarket Chinese units by a long shot. 

MyLink(found on the 2013+) is a whole different animal, as it touches a lot more core components in the system.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

modalita said:


> That was the final disposition I got to- note MyLink and Intellilink are two different systems. The 2012 and down Intellilink may be "possible", but you need to upgrade the receiver(another $150) and the bluetooth unit(80$) for Pandora streaming. At that point you've exceeded the aftermarket Chinese units by a long shot.
> 
> MyLink(found on the 2013+) is a whole different animal, as it touches a lot more core components in the system.


The factory Cruze radio is shared with the Verano - does that mean some Veranos came optional with Intellink while others did not? 

Since your half way there - any plans to try out finishing the intellink install? 
Not to mention for others who have already updated their PDIM for streaming audio on factory system have completed the Bluetooth upgrade.(approx $90.00)


Regardless of price - there is yet to be a Chinese Nav system that FULLY works on NA spec vehicles. The only option on the market is the UNAVI which is close to 1k and realy only gives you Nave and no apps.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

All Veranos shipped with the intellink system, whereas certain specs of the Cruze were adaptable with the system. Also, the first year of the Verano system is the only one that could potentially be plug and play with an upgraded cruze radio- also this radio did not have GPS or a back up camera as those came in the 2013 system. The issue that I ran into is even if you update the radio, I'm not certain if the LTZ level radio is compatible with lesser Cruze trims. As a result, I'm cutting my losses and holding off on dumping into a possible failure of the project. I would, however my local Chevy dealers aren't being much help on the diagrams/specs.


Sonic said:


> The factory Cruze radio is shared with the Verano - does that mean some Veranos came optional with Intellink while others did not?
> 
> Since your half way there - any plans to try out finishing the intellink install?
> Not to mention for others who have already updated their PDIM for streaming audio on factory system have completed the Bluetooth upgrade.(approx $90.00)
> ...


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

modalita said:


> All Veranos shipped with the intellink system, whereas certain specs of the Cruze were adaptable with the system. Also, the first year of the Verano system is the only one that could potentially be plug and play with an upgraded cruze radio- also this radio did not have GPS or a back up camera as those came in the 2013 system. The issue that I ran into is even if you update the radio, I'm not certain if the LTZ level radio is compatible with lesser Cruze trims. As a result, I'm cutting my losses and holding off on dumping into a possible failure of the project. I would, however my local Chevy dealers aren't being much help on the diagrams/specs.


After researching radios, The part number for that touchscreen you provided also pull up on the 2013 Cruze and other vehicles like the 2012-13 Regal 2012-13 Verano. Maybe the Blue connector is for added features with Mylink? I also noticed on radios with Mylink (like the 2013 Verano head unit share the same radio with the equinox there is a blue connector on the back of that as well.

Regal Verano Terrain Equinox CD Radio UFU UP9 LKQ | eBay


the image:
Image Sheet


----------



## Craiguar (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I joined the board to be able to add some input to this thread - I don't have a Cruze, I have a 2012 Equinox that came with the touch screen, but not MyLink - I have done months of research into the MyLink radios, because GM says the MyLink radio cannot be swapped for the non-MyLink radio. I've been looking for some answers around MyLink and iPhones, and came across this thread.

First off, for the first generation of these radios, MyLink and IntelliLink are the same thing. MyLink is the Chevy brand name for the technology, IntelliLink is the brand name for GMC/Buick. Why they decided to have two different names, I have no idea. Now, there are two generations of MyLink/IntelliLink. The first generation was released in mid-2012 in the Equinox/Terrain, Verano, followed by the 2013, Regal, Lacrosse, Cruze, Malibu, etc. It includes voice recognition for bluetooth phone calls, navigating radio stations/XM, and navigating USB connected phones, iPhones, iPods, other MP3 players, and USB sticks, Pandora, Stitcher, and bluetooth streaming audio (A2DP). GM assigns a code to all the parts in a car, this is called an RPO code. This is different than the part number, and is usually used for optioning the vehicle. The first gen MyLink/IntelliLink has an RPO Code of UFU&UP9 and the radios are built by Panasonic, and I've read that the software in them is by QNX (owned by Blackberry). The second generation MyLink is in the Chevy Sonic/Spark, 2014 Impala, and I'm not sure on the upcoming Malibu. I don't know who makes these radios, but the software is different, and has the Apple Siri integration.

The non-MyLink radio (RPO code UFU) has the same connections on the back as the MyLink Radio (UFU&UP9) - the only difference hardware wise is the addition of a bluetooth antenna on the radio. The non-MyLink radios use the bluetooth contained in the OnStar module for phone calls, and it the radio communicates with the module through the GMLAN (think of a computer network, but inside your car, where all the computer modules talk to eachother). If you have another radio, like RPO code UYE, then bluetooth comes from a module called the PDIM, which in other threads here people have swapped out to add the bluetooth functionality. There are no cables coming in or out of the screen or radio for bluetooth.

I have a feeling that your 2012 Cruze has the radio with the RPO code UYE - this would be the same radio that was in the 2011-2012 Regal. You can check the RPO code by either looking at the sticker on the radio, or, there is a sticker in your glove box that has all the RPO codes - from my experience the audio/electronics related RPO codes usually start with U. Look for UFU or UYE and let me know which one you have. I believe the LTZ trim has UFU&UP9, but the lower trims have a different RPO. Do you have a picture of the back of your radio, or did you get a good look at it? Did it only have one big black square connector, and a coax connector? On mine, the blue connection between the touch screen goes to a blue connection on the radio and is used for the touchscreen interface. The UPU and UPU&UP9 radios have about 9 connectors on the back of them.

To get around the issue with your dealer and diagrams, you can get them yourself. GM sells access to the same web-based system the mechanics use in GM dealerships - it is $20 for a 3 day subscription. The URL is www.acdelcotds.com/acdelco/action/subscribehome You can go there and pull up the service manuals for all GM vehicles or punch in your VIN # and get it that way too. It will show you all the wiring diagrams, disassembly instructions, etc. This way you can figure out the pinouts of your connections in your car, the pinouts on the new parts (like screen, radio, etc.) see if they match, etc. I was able to determine for my Equinox at least, that the wiring system was exactly the same between the non-MyLink and MyLink radios, and all the pinouts were the same, etc.

Let me know if you have any other questions and I'll try my best to help!


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Great Info!

Yes... I did a little research over the past couple of days and we do have the RPO UYE radio. The Blue plug outlet on the color screen posted by the creator of this topic is a connector between the display and the actual radio so it would be required. So it look like we would need the actual radio (UFU UP9) and the color display (both can be had on ebay for under $300.00) 

I found a site that has been able to retrofit Mylink into older Camaros and Traverses without Mylink:
Chevrolet Navigation System - Chevy Factory Integrated in DashNavi
They show a youtube video requiring some wiring required but make it look fairly easy.....

Our setup is similar if not identical to the Camaro (UYE) as we were able to switch our cruze PDIMs to the Camaro's so we could stream audio. I would bet that it wouldn't be that much different to use the Camaro setup with our Cruze's (minus the faceplate) 


Too bad XtremeRevolution isnt really into this as I think out of all of us he would be the quickest to figure out the wiring setup. I almost want to contact this MVI webpage and see if they would be willing to try the retro on the Cruze. Right now all they sell is the UNAVI alternative.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

The back of the Eco radio only had one black square connection. The display unit has a blue square connection on the back. It looks like I needed to upgrade the receiver, but the one that goes with that first generation MyLink had the 9 connections you are taking about. Not sure where all the other wires were going to.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

The image on the left is the receiver that needs to go in to make this work- the one on the left is what most of our current Cruze's have. I'll order those diagrams later today and see what kind of sense can be made of this.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

modalita said:


> View attachment 35210
> View attachment 35218
> 
> The image on the left is the receiver that needs to go in to make this work- the one on the left is what most of our current Cruze's have. I'll order those diagrams later today and see what kind of sense can be made of this.


Here is the UFU Radio/Reciever:
View attachment 35266


We have 3 out of the 6 connections already established on our Cruze. We know the Blue connector goes to the touch screen, and themini USB s for the backup camera. That leaves the small black multi connector.

Edit: I think the picture you posted for the Mylink reciever is for navigation as well.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I suspect that since this unit has it's own internal Bluetooth unit (according to Craiguar, thanks)- that the other connection is to that? If that is the case, you would take the two connections to the A2DP and connect them to the back of this unit. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/5833-diy-bluetooth-a2dp-bluetooth-audio-streaming.html


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

modalita said:


> I suspect that since this unit has it's own internal Bluetooth unit (according to Craiguar, thanks)- that the other connection is to that? If that is the case, you would take the two connections to the A2DP and connect them to the back of this unit.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/5833-diy-bluetooth-a2dp-bluetooth-audio-streaming.html



Good Eye! I suspect your right. If that's true then you won't need to update your PDIM. All you'll need is the receiver and the touchscreen with bracket! Your half way there - willing to try?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

My ego is already invested into this...so I'll order the missing pieces tomorrow.


Sonic said:


> Good Eye! I suspect your right. If that's true then you won't need to update your PDIM. All you'll need is the receiver and the touchscreen with bracket! Your half way there - willing to try?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I ordered another round of parts. The main thing which is worrisome- I'm getting radio code UFU, not sure if this is a crapshoot or not versus the UYE.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Can anyone confirm this part number as the blue cable that runs from the receiver to the display unit: 20781772. I have a bunch of black and white diagrams which aren't a whole lot of help. This is closest one I can find as our candidate.


----------



## Craiguar (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi all, sorry I was away for a couple days.

UFU will get you the radio unit you want (it won't have MyLink though unless it explicitly says UFU&UP9) that will connect to the touch screen.

There's a person over on the Buick Forums that swapped out his radio (RPO UWG) with UWS (basically like the UFU but with navigation) and added the colour touch screen.

I found the post and found it extremely useful for me as he did all the work to identify what all the connectors on the back and he did some custom wiring to get the control panel connected to the screen. This might help you out. I believe the Buick he has also has the PDIM you guys would have too.

Here's the link to the thread on Buick Forums: HOW-TO: Install factory navigation in base radio Lacrosse - Buick Forums


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

So would this swap work with a 2011?

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link. This does further confirm my suspicions of how this unit works.

The big question on our unit is the same they are dealing with, namely the TWIMAX cable. We will find out if I hit the part number correctly from the diagrams this time on Tuesday when it arrives.



Craiguar said:


> Hi all, sorry I was away for a couple days.
> 
> UFU will get you the radio unit you want (it won't have MyLink though unless it explicitly says UFU&UP9) that will connect to the touch screen.
> 
> ...


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I believe the radio is the same. If you hang tight till next week, we will have a better idea if this experiment works or not.


Hack said:


> So would this swap work with a 2011?
> 
> -Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm watching this thread like a hawk, if the whole shebang is less than 300, I'll probably do it 

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Everything is here except for the cable. Amazon in all their infinite wisdom, shipped the cable FedEx Smartpost. Therefore, it is only till next Wednesday before it arrives.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

Dear Lord. I still do not understand why people use ups and fed ex. I feel like USPS priority is both faster and cheaper. 

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## ghaberek (Aug 10, 2013)

Hack said:


> I'm watching this thread like a hawk, if the whole shebang is less than 300, I'll probably do it


Ditto. I can't wait. Really getting sick of the stock infotainment system.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

All parts are here and the darn thing is torn apart as we speak. If this works, then I'll create a new DIY thread with all the aligned part numbers and pictures.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

modalita said:


> All parts are here and the darn thing is torn apart as we speak. If this works, then I'll create a new DIY thread with all the aligned part numbers and pictures.


Sweet. The cable u ordered the correct one?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Everything matches up. However, the other plug we had in question goes from the receiver to the buttons below the touchscreen in the Verano. You do not unplug the PDIM to connect it to the receiver, you want to leave that alone.

I've got it in, and everything plugged in, but for some reason I've got a receiver and display unit that doesn't power up. The wife can still get through on the Bluetooth and nag me, so that is working. We need to get to a point where the screen says "LOCKED" or "CALIBRATING" before we can get the programming done. Still researching...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm watching this too hopefully it will work if not I'm going Mini Mac in my dash.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

This is excellent. I have a GMC Terrain now. Does anyone know if TuneIn Radio is coming to these radios?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

We can't celebrate yet...it's not fully complete. I checked the obvious related fuses, and they all look good. That said- does our standard radios have some sort of internal fuse I might have fried?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

modalita said:


> Everything matches up. However, the other plug we had in question goes from the receiver to the buttons below the touchscreen in the Verano. You do not unplug the PDIM to connect it to the receiver, you want to leave that alone.
> 
> I've got it in, and everything plugged in, but for some reason I've got a receiver and display unit that doesn't power up. The wife can still get through on the Bluetooth and nag me, so that is working. We need to get to a point where the screen says "LOCKED" or "CALIBRATING" before we can get the programming done. Still researching...


Did you check that link the other guy posted that had some wiring addition changes for changing the regal over?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I looked at the Regal changeover at length before, and will again if the round of changes don't match up. I had a chance to sleep on this and will open it up again this afternoon- first off I think the DCIM cord should be going into our radio (against the recommendation of the dealer mechanic) and the USB cord still goes into DCIM unit.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

So when I connect the DCIM cord into the Receiver(the slot is already set up for it), the whole car goes nuts saying to check Airbag, Tire pressure is 0, and theft codes get thrown.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Just did. We need to do some custom wiring to make this work.


Sonic said:


> Did you check that link the other guy posted that had some wiring addition changes for changing the regal over?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

modalita said:


> Can anyone confirm this part number as the blue cable that runs from the receiver to the display unit: 20781772. I have a bunch of black and white diagrams which aren't a whole lot of help. This is closest one I can find as our candidate.



Definitely need wiring involved. Look here: 
How to add Factory MyLink/Navigation to 2010-2013 Chevrolet Camaro - YouTube

Although this is a Camarao - it utilizes the same stock radio we have. If you notice when he is hooking up the mylink radio he adds that that extra connector. You may want to contact that company as they do it for a couple vehicles.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I found the pinouts for our connector X1 here on CruzeTalk. This matches the X1 connector that the one guy was using in BuickForums. We need to move some pins around per his instructions to make this work.

I just opened it up again, and they match the graphics. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/4369-here-radio-connector-pinout.html


----------



## maroon88iroc (Sep 6, 2013)

Keep at it Modalita! I'm pulling for you and hoping this swap will work, I keep checking this thread daily


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Okay- I'm temporarily stumped for the next couple of days. Here is the deal- both the Camaro pinouts and the Buick Pinouts are not quite getting us what we need. The X1 looks pretty standard...and I think we have a couple of pins to add to it, however not sure where we go to from there.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Hmm...Keep at it and contact the folks at MSI!! Hopeing ou find a solution!


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Okay, back in town, and still digging. I found something of interest- our Connector that runs from the receiver to the radio panel only has 3 wires to it, on pins 1, 2, 4(Battery, Ground and Network Bus). This is for radios code UYC, and UYE. 

However, the pinouts of UEW radios have 4 additional wires:

5	Integrated Center Stack Serial Data Low
6	Integrated Center Stack Serial Data Shield
7	Integrated Center Stack Wake Up Signal
8	Integrated Center Stack Reset Signal

Not sure how to add additional pins to the two connectors. I'll head to the dealer to see what they say.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Project update- I've gotten all the wiring mapped out to the correct places per the schematics. I'm lacking some pins to run the final test to see if this works.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

modalita said:


> Project update- I've gotten all the wiring mapped out to the correct places per the schematics. I'm lacking some pins to run the final test to see if this works.



Awesome! Cheap way for pins is to check the schematics and order a couple have them less then a week for less then a couple dollars...

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

any update?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Sorry- I had a buddy who is good with GM wiring redo the pins per the schematics but first time round was a failure. I'm going to let him have the car this weekend and he's going to take an extended look at it to see where we are going wrong.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I hit the wrong diagram. Does anyone know what KTA means in Infotainment with/without KTA?


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

"Does that build sheet mention "KTA - Audio Interface"?

If so, any problems you may have such as when you put in a thumb drive, it will play by album but when you restart your car it will play all songs alphabetically." 

Not much info, but found that little bit on a Buick LaCrosse forum. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

Watching this like a hawk too. Good luck with everything! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Project update- We had the correct diagram, just that we are missing something here. I found out that although identical from the cabin, there are two different part numbers for the control panel (faceplate). On the MyLink unit, there is a logic module internal to the device- I've need to order this part before proceeding. I might not be able to fully get on this until the end of next week since I'm moving.

Now- wiring guys (hoping there is one here)- does anyone know what the 9 that jumps CGI pins 4-5 and the dotted loop above is supposed to be? All the other wiring is straightforward, but I'm stalled on this one.


----------



## ken_86gt (Sep 23, 2013)

I am thinking that it is just a shield to ground around those two wires. probably to reduce any noise or interference from other devices. You could probably take a wait and see approach, you likely can do without if you don't have shielded wire on hand - but it isn't expensive


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Project update- I pulled the following pins and we did not get it working.

From the p17 Info Display module
3 -> Radio Control Panel Pin #4 (linear connect network bus 10)
4 -> Radio Pin #13 (Integrated Center Stack Wake up signal)
5 -> Radio Pin #27 (Integrated Center Stack Reset Signal)
6 -> Radio Pin #3 (Integrated Center Stack Serial Shield)
7 -> Radio Pin #16 (Integrated Center Stack Serial High)
8 -> Radio Pin #2 (Integrated Center Stack Serial Low)

I connected the twimax and we got nothing. I'm assuming we have some sort of wire swaps from the car to the radio and we should be there. Also, we had some hanging wires I think should have been connected elsewhere. Not sure what they are yet.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

modalita said:


> Project update- I pulled the following pins and we did not get it working.
> 
> From the p17 Info Display module
> 3 -> Radio Control Panel Pin #4 (linear connect network bus 10)
> ...


Did you try contacting the author of this video: How to add Factory MyLink/Navigation to 2010-2013 Chevrolet Camaro - YouTube ?

Seems like they have a solid understanding of the system (not that you don't!) and they might be able to help here.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

My understanding is that they were not completed with their swap yet and still working on it too. At this point- we've got 6 wires which are disconnected from the two harnesses. I need to take a look at the routing of them and see which ones would be needed to get the project completed.

I haven't had time in the last couple of weeks since I was doing a relocation.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

N519AT said:


> Did you try contacting the author of this video: How to add Factory MyLink/Navigation to 2010-2013 Chevrolet Camaro - YouTube ?
> 
> Seems like they have a solid understanding of the system (not that you don't!) and they might be able to help here.


Whatever he did, that system is 3x's faster than my factory installed one is. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm still anxious waiting this awesome mod if it falls threw I have a back up plan that will be epic.
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I'll give him a call tomorrow to see his thoughts on what's missing. I've been buried with the relo to Tulsa, so haven't had enough time to dedicate to this project lately.


Merc6 said:


> Whatever he did, that system is 3x's faster than my factory installed one is.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I gave them a call- they are at a show this week so the response may be delayed.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

Bump- any updates on this?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Just got off the phone with Anthony over at MVI about 15 minutes ago. We are close, but not quite there. I'm going to need a new control panel, and he's working up a new X2 connector that they will make available to us here on the forums for sale.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

modalita said:


> Just got off the phone with Anthony over at MVI about 15 minutes ago. We are close, but not quite there. I'm going to need a new control panel, and he's working up a new X2 connector that they will make available to us here on the forums for sale.


Awesome! Thank you for pioneering!!! Overall what are your total costs at through mostly ebay finds if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Let me get the control panel cost, and see what his modified X2 Plug is going to be for a final number. So far I'm in for the Receiver/Display panel for $220, Trimax Cable for $45, and Mounting Frame for $25.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

It's ALIVE!!!! You can see the upgraded radio with the Buick Identity Crisis. I will go to the dealership tomorrow and get it flashed for final programming for validation.















Once we are all good, then I'll get a detailed DIY on how to do this.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Even the Buick screen looks better. Maybe they sabotaged the MyLink intro quality so you can't say that they are the same quality. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

modalita said:


> It's ALIVE!!!! You can see the upgraded radio with the Buick Identity Crisis. I will go to the dealership tomorrow and get it flashed for final programming for validation.
> 
> View attachment 48665
> View attachment 48673
> ...


That's AWESOME! I'm looking forward to your DIY. Can't wait!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow...Congratulations and kudos to sticking to the build and troubleshooting. I honestly thought this was going to end up in a flaming death spiral.

Great Job!!!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

So at the end of the day what features are gained besides having a color screen. Does pandora or any applications work, album art display with id3 tagging??


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Project update: Remember how I said that you had to have the radio reprogrammed with your VIN number? I took the car to the dealer for radio flashing, and found out the hard way that since the 2012 Eco never had the MyLink radio as an option, there is no way for them to program my VIN in. Now, I called MVI back and they said they could trick the receiver to flash my VIN, but I have to send them my receiver over to them. I sent it over fedex, and it should be there on Friday, so I'm thinking the end of next week I'll have it all put back together.

Now I talked with them about what do I gain. They said I should get voice commands for songs(like the annoying Peyton Manning Buick commercials), ID3 Album art, touchscreen feedback, and it should come packaged with the Pandora/Stitcher applications. I forgot to ask him if I have to upgrade my PDIM for streaming Bluetooth with this upgrade. He said had I got a 2013 receiver instead of a 2012, then rear view camera would have been added.

Now, it looks like if you want to do this upgrade that we are married to MVI on this one, since you will need the harness and the receiver flashed in addition to the other parts mentioned. I told Anthony to work up some quotes, one is a kit with all parts included and a price for just the harness/receiver flashing.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

modalita said:


> Project update: Remember how I said that you had to have the radio reprogrammed with your VIN number? I took the car to the dealer for radio flashing, and found out the hard way that since the 2012 Eco never had the MyLink radio as an option, there is no way for them to program my VIN in. Now, I called MVI back and they said they could trick the receiver to flash my VIN, but I have to send them my receiver over to them. I sent it over fedex, and it should be there on Friday, so I'm thinking the end of next week I'll have it all put back together.
> 
> Now I talked with them about what do I gain. They said I should get voice commands for songs(like the annoying Peyton Manning Buick commercials), ID3 Album art, touchscreen feedback, and it should come packaged with the Pandora/Stitcher applications. I forgot to ask him if I have to upgrade my PDIM for streaming Bluetooth with this upgrade. He said had I got a 2013 receiver instead of a 2012, then rear view camera would have been added.
> 
> Now, it looks like if you want to do this upgrade that we are married to MVI on this one, since you will need the harness and the receiver flashed in addition to the other parts mentioned. I told Anthony to work up some quotes, one is a kit with all parts included and a price for just the harness/receiver flashing.


Pm the website please I'm very interested. 

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Whats the max storage capacity of usb reading on the new system. Wouldnt you need a camera istalled to utilize the rear view option...I believe a new pdim is needed for bluetooth audio, and not sure how pandora integration would work..whats the total damage $ wise?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Well, had I got the right kit (a 2013 MyLink radio instead of a 2012 Verano), then you are correct- you would need to add a camera to the kit.

Concerning the PDIM, my understanding is that the upgraded receiver has one inside it- but I am not sure which one the system will leverage. I had a Verano before this Cruze with this system, so am familiar how Pandora works in it. Your touchscreen takes over the connection- you then control your ratings and channels in Pandora through the touchscreen instead of your phone.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Im wondering if this build is worth the trouble over an overseas Android unit running ICS..


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> Im wondering if this build is worth the trouble over an overseas Android unit running ICS..


Are you referring to those Chinese units that they sell on ebay? I've heard nothing but nasty things about those. You would be better with the recent DIY Samsung Android Tablet than those.

Also- depends on what your budget is going to be would determine your best option. I found out the hard way, that this isn't going to be cheap, when you're out a new control panel, receiver, programming, etc. I'll talk with Anthony to find out what kind of pricing he would do for a kit on a group buy for us.

Final project update before go live- the MVI guys have programmed up my receiver but he indicated that the VIN matching might cause a problem with the Verano receiver, but we are going to try that and one other one he is sending me. Both are en route, so we should have successful conclusion to this project before Christmas.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Its a chinese based unit running an a10 dual core processor and 4.0...my only issue with the tab fabrication is fitment and functionality


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

When reflashed will Buick symbol still load or will it show chevy mylink?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

We'd know already if it wasn't for Winter Storm Cleon blowing into town. Fedex elected not to deliver our units so we have to wait till monday.

I'm ordered both units in case our Verano unit doesnt act correctly. I'm fearing the Verano unit wont align with US Programming, so that's why we ordered a Cruze one also. It should be here tomorrow, and we can plug both of them in this week.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

IT'S ALIVE....almost. Franken radio has a pulse.

The Verano radio powers up, however the buttons associated with it do line up properly. We had to go with the Cruze mylink unit. 

Now- USB, Pandora and Sticher are not working- I suspect a PDIM upgrade maybe necessary to support this. Final question- I have this one last connection to put in...Anthony said it was supposed to go in looking straight up under the glove box(with it removed of course)- but I can't find anything. He's out for the week, so desperately hoping someone here will know.


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm really excited for this it's the only thing my Cruze is missing aside from the backup camera! @Modalita thanks for looking into this I had been following a modder on the camaro forums on his install of mylink into a 2010 Camaro hoping I could apply his stuff to mine, and then I found yours!


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Okay, I found the place where the voice recognition software gets plugged in at. We will fire that up shortly.

We do not need an upgraded PDIM to support this. Bluetooth streaming, etc is embedded inside this module. I have a micro-USB I will try to hook up tomorrow- that will activate USB Music, Stitcher and Pandora. Clock isn't working still- I think I might have a bad receiver.

I will not include the RCA Based back up camera as this project has completely blown my budget. Write up coming soon.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

modalita said:


> Okay, I found the place where the voice recognition software gets plugged in at. We will fire that up shortly.
> 
> We do not need an upgraded PDIM to support this. Bluetooth streaming, etc is embedded inside this module. I have a micro-USB I will try to hook up tomorrow- that will activate USB Music, Stitcher and Pandora. Clock isn't working still- I think I might have a bad receiver.
> 
> I will not include the RCA Based back up camera as this project has completely blown my budget. Write up coming soon.


It's been awhile, any new updates?


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I too am interested in this.... any updates are to be appreciated... perhaps a how-to/write-up thread


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Sorry- Christmas had derailed everything. We are essentially done with the project- I'm waiting on pricing from Anthony for the harness and receiver, and once I have that I will publish the how to.


----------



## roade (Dec 31, 2013)

Awesome work
I cant wait to see the final results


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Mind posting some pictures?


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

modalita said:


> Sorry- Christmas had derailed everything. We are essentially done with the project- I'm waiting on pricing from Anthony for the harness and receiver, and once I have that I will publish the how to.


Sounds promising. Did u get the clock function figured out? Also, any idea on when programming and cable will be available? I've been patiently waiting!


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

We think the receiver we reprogrammed is fried. There is another one on the way as of tomorrow. I'm beyond ready to finish this project once and for all.


EcoTech2.0 said:


> Sounds promising. Did u get the clock function figured out? Also, any idea on when programming and cable will be available? I've been patiently waiting!


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Xaxas said:


> Mind posting some pictures?


 I'll publish the full deal once we get the new receiver in- the last one we were using appears to have some issues.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

im interested also.. but i have a 2011..

about the buik i can say that they are the same cars..
chevy-buik-cadilac-saturn have the same cars across the world with different names. lol


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

SportBilly said:


> im interested also.. but i have a 2011..



2011 should work on the upgrade.


----------



## xPunKx (Jan 25, 2013)

Really interested into this if the price is in my range


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Sorry for not updating sooner- MVI is overnighting a new receiver to me and will arrive tomorrow. I'll swap it out and if everything works then I'll advise.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

modalita said:


> Sorry for not updating sooner- MVI is overnighting a new receiver to me and will arrive tomorrow. I'll swap it out and if everything works then I'll advise.


Any new updates?


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

keep us updated.. VERY interested in doing this to my 2012 LS. I can easily obtain a receiver and display from LKQ.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

Any new updates on this project?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

So everything went in for me and it generally works, but has proven to be a bit buggy so I rolled everything back. I'm getting blank screens and my control panel isnt fully connecting all the time but I think it is due to the large number of cut and reattached wires to get to this point. Sadly, I've taken the R&D hit without seeing the benefit. That said, the twimax, touchscreen,receiver, bezel, other cords are all on fire sale $150. You'll need to get it programmed and and a new harness from Anthony.


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

modalita said:


> So everything went in for me and it generally works, but has proven to be a bit buggy so I rolled everything back. I'm getting blank screens and my control panel isnt fully connecting all the time but I think it is due to the large number of cut and reattached wires to get to this point. Sadly, I've taken the R&D hit without seeing the benefit. That said, the twimax, touchscreen,receiver, bezel, other cords are all on fire sale $150. You'll need to get it programmed and and a new harness from Anthony.


This is what happens when you put a silver box with a higher bus level revision into an older car, it's nothing a dealer can fix. We saw the same thing on the bench when developing the MyLink retrofit programming for the 5th Gen Camaro.

I'll take the hardware though


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

GTPprix said:


> This is what happens when you put a silver box with a higher bus level revision into an older car, it's nothing a dealer can fix. We saw the same thing on the bench when developing the MyLink retrofit programming for the 5th Gen Camaro.
> 
> I'll take the hardware though


The problem was a series of wires that were cut on my harness side and were not properly soldered back together before my install prior to working with MVI.


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

modalita said:


> The problem was a series of wires that were cut on my harness side and were not properly soldered back together before my install prior to working with MVI.


Even if the wiring was perfect you'd have quite a few issues with the difference in bus revisions in the car versus what the radio is programmed for. Like I said I'll take the hardware drop me a line 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

This kind of backs me into a corner, as there were a number of people who had already started acquiring their own parts. I was willing to move the parts based upon the criteria that my installation platform was flawed. By accepting that this can not be done at all, then I would move those parts (there was an individual who contacted me before you via private message) to an unsuspecting chap who would tear his car apart for useless parts. That said, this forces me to go through and repair all harnesses the correct way by soldering, and completing the experiment correctly to determine once and for all is this good or not. I have 3 wires remaining to the control panel at this point, and after which I will give a final report. If everything goes together correctly, then I will write up the full DIY. If not, then I will give you the parts.


GTPprix said:


> Even if the wiring was perfect you'd have quite a few issues with the difference in bus revisions in the car versus what the radio is programmed for. Like I said I'll take the hardware drop me a line
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

modalita said:


> This kind of backs me into a corner, as there were a number of people who had already started acquiring their own parts. I was willing to move the parts based upon the criteria that my installation platform was flawed. By accepting that this can not be done at all, then I would move those parts (there was an individual who contacted me before you via private message) to an unsuspecting chap who would tear his car apart for useless parts. That said, this forces me to go through and repair all harnesses the correct way by soldering, and completing the experiment correctly to determine once and for all is this good or not. I have 3 wires remaining to the control panel at this point, and after which I will give a final report. If everything goes together correctly, then I will write up the full DIY. If not, then I will give you the parts.


It can definitely be done but not properly without custom programming (which is what my company does) that's what I was trying to get at. There are changes in data locations inside the frames each time the bus revision changes and the modules are reprogrammed to account for that. The easiest way I can explain it is say you put a 2013 my link into a 2010. Most 2013 Vehicles are running a 5.X revision of Global A and a 2010 would be running a 2.X revision so the radio may be looking at a frame of data for a certain signal which has moved to a completely different frame or shifted a byte or two inside of the frame. It's expecting a value with a range of say 01-0A but since the wrong data is in that location it gets a value of FF at best the radio simply ignores it (which would impede that functionality) at worst in combination with other frames like that the radio locks up (and won't shut down when the bus goes to sleep requiring a fuze or battery pull) or reboots randomly.

Get ahold of me and I'll build you software to make that thing work 100% factory as we do for dealers and other companies (right now doing a kit for the Gen 5 Camaro) and we can make some other tweaks as well while we are in there such as removing the in motion locks etc. Would love to do these for the Cruze as well!


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

The install generally went okay, but the only latent issue is that the date/time isn't working- everything else is. Let me get the DIY written up, and please add your pricing for programming to that thread.



GTPprix said:


> It can definitely be done but not properly without custom programming (which is what my company does) that's what I was trying to get at. There are changes in data locations inside the frames each time the bus revision changes and the modules are reprogrammed to account for that. The easiest way I can explain it is say you put a 2013 my link into a 2010. Most 2013 Vehicles are running a 5.X revision of Global A and a 2010 would be running a 2.X revision so the radio may be looking at a frame of data for a certain signal which has moved to a completely different frame or shifted a byte or two inside of the frame. It's expecting a value with a range of say 01-0A but since the wrong data is in that location it gets a value of FF at best the radio simply ignores it (which would impede that functionality) at worst in combination with other frames like that the radio locks up (and won't shut down when the bus goes to sleep requiring a fuze or battery pull) or reboots randomly.
> 
> Get ahold of me and I'll build you software to make that thing work 100% factory as we do for dealers and other companies (right now doing a kit for the Gen 5 Camaro) and we can make some other tweaks as well while we are in there such as removing the in motion locks etc. Would love to do these for the Cruze as well!


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah thats a "tell" though, we'll get it fixed up for ya better than new!


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

So any update on this???


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

We are 99% functional on this now. GTPrix did the programming and fixed all silverbox issues we were having. So for the build, go to him for programming and to MVI for the harness. I just need to figure out one wire which lets the control panel know that the car is powered on. Currently, I have to hit the power button on the control panel to activate is when the car is turned on. That's all we are missing at this point.

If you want to start getting your own parts, the Harness Kit from MVI which includes all wires needed is $249, and your silver box part number is 22965237. Once you get that you want to send it over to GTPrix so he can do the programming. His quote on the programming was $199. MVI does it cheaper, but there were some serious bugs in the system when they did it. You'll also need a control panel and and the display unit.

I know I've been promising the DIY forever now, and it's eating me alive this project isn't published yet. I have mid-terms this week but the write up is like 1/2 way done now.


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad everything worked out  Center stack wakeup is possibly the last wire you are working on from what you are saying?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

That is correct. I went ahead and put the DIY up, but I'm a bit stuck. I went back and directly soldered my control panel pin #8 to my receiver pin 27. Still getting nothing though.


----------

